# Can twins be born wekks apart??



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi,
About 2 weeks ago one of our ewes gave birth to a very tiny baby (3 pounds). It only lived a day. Her colostrum never came in. It was a very thin and white yellow. We were not expecting a baby from her for another month and we were also expecting twins. She was carrying far out to her sides. The vet said he could not palpitate any more fetuses. Now here is the thing...she looks as pregnant as ever. Is it possible for a ewe to have two babies weeks apart? Has this ever happened to anyone out there? Also this is our 2nd premee this year. What could be causing this?

Thanks,
Leslie


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

It can happen but is unlikely. If there are twins, it is possible, particularly in the event of trauma (being butted) that there can be disruption of one placenta, and not the other, but usually the uterine contractions to get one to be born, will cause the other to deliver as well. If there was intra uterine death of a twin and not delivery of the placenta et al. the ewe will likely show signs of infection. If you can get a urine sample, simply dip it using a human pregnancy test kit for like 10 bucks from the grocery store. 2 weeks after delivery it should be negative if there is not a twin in there.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You might want to check out your feeding routine. If there is any jostling or competition you might be getting some trauma abortions. There are several diseases that will cause abortion storms but 2 not especially close together isn't exactly a sign of that. Yes your ewe could have a live lamb weeks later but as George says if one was affected the other would likely be too. Take a temperature, if she is running a fever you may have a dead fetus inside the ewe. Look for a foul smelling discharge as a sure sign. If you have a low gross tolerance you'll need a vet to extract the dead lamb, otherwise brace yourself for the worst job in sheep farming and hope it comes out in one piece.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks guys. She isn't showing any signs of illness, so I will hope for the best. And the pregnany test info is great. I WILL be using that next year. P.S. You can buy large lots of pregnancy tests on EBAY for about a buck a piece. I will surely post back if the unlikely birth of another lamb occurs.

Leslie


----------

